# How much Canidae?



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

My Cooper is now about 6 1/2 months old. He's eating Canidae ALS and doing great. My question is, based on the Canidae feeding guidelines I copied and pasted here, how much should I be feeding him now? He's about 55-60 lbs. The way I see it, he should no longer be eating the puppy amount because it says "puppies to 6 months old". So, should I be giving him the amount under "adult with exercise" (even though he is still a puppy) which, for his weight, would be the 2-3 cups per day? He used to eat each meal like he hadn't eaten for days. Now he's more calm and less intense about it. Sometimes he even looks at the food I put down and doesn't eat for a half hour or so. So maybe it's time to cut the amount down. It just seems like 2-3 cups per day wouldn't be enough for such an active growing 6 1/2 month old. Advice? 

Daily Feeding Guidelines


*Dog Weight*
*Puppies*
*Adult*
*Light/Senior*​(to 6 mos. old)(with exercise)



2-10 lbs.
1/2-1 1/2 cups
1/2-3/4 cup
1/4-1/2 cup​1-4.5 kg60-170 grams50-100 grams30-50 grams10-25 lbs.
1 1/2 - 2 cups
3/4-1 cup
1/2-3/4 cup​4.5-11.3 kg170-225 grams85-112 grams60-100 grams25-50 lbs.
2-4 cups
1-2 cups
1/2-1 cup​11.3-22.5 kg225-450 grams112-225 grams60-112 grams50-75 lbs.
4-5 cups
2-3 cups
1-1 1/2 cups​22.5-33.8 kg450-560 grams225-340 grams112-170 grams75-100
5-6 cups
3-4 cups
1 1/2-3 cups​33.8-45kg560-675 grams340-450 grams170-340 grams


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It really depends on your dog. I have some that eat a LOT more than the bag says, and some that eat less. Sometimes I feed all raw, which is a whole different ballgame. But either way, no matter the food, you really in my opinion have to experiment and pick the amount that maintains your dog slender but covered. Also the amount that is ideal can vary with seasons, age, activity level, etc. The same dog may eat more in winter- here in Florida, my dogs eat quite a bit more in Winter because we are outside a lot more and they get almost twice the amount of exercise in winter than they do in summer, because in summer we're trapped inside because of the bad (hot) weather. Winter is outside active time! In a snowy climate, it might be the opposite.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Oops! Sorry, the chart didn't copy like it shows on the bag so it's really confusing here!



Luvinmygoldens said:


> Daily Feeding Guidelines
> 
> 
> *Dog Weight*
> ...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would start by feeding the amount suggested for what you expect his adult weight to be. But that is just me  I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> It really depends on your dog. I have some that eat a LOT more than the bag says, and some that eat less. Sometimes I feed all raw, which is a whole different ballgame. But either way, no matter the food, you really in my opinion have to experiment and pick the amount that maintains your dog slender but covered. Also the amount that is ideal can vary with seasons, age, activity level, etc. The same dog may eat more in winter- here in Florida, my dogs eat quite a bit more in Winter because we are outside a lot more and they get almost twice the amount of exercise in winter than they do in summer, because in summer we're trapped inside because of the bad (hot) weather. Winter is outside active time! In a snowy climate, it might be the opposite.


Thanks! His weight seems OK right now. He has the hourglass waist when viewed from the top, and I can feel his ribs, though they by no means poke out at all. The only clue I have that he may need less is how he no longer eats with such gusto. He still eats OK, he just doesn't attack it. Maybe that's just part of growing up though. Maybe I'll try lowering the amount a bit and see how he does. And who's that sweetie pie pup in your avatar pic?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cruiser is 8 months old and I feed him 2 cups 2xs a day and have for the last couple months....He is very very active....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He looks good in his pictures I have seen  He is beautiful. I love his face. He's kind of a blonde, furry boy version of my girl, who is 8 weeks in my avatar. She's a year old now.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Zander is on an INSANE amount but he was very very thin when I rescued him. He is still slender, but gaining fast! I will probably eventually have him on 4 cups a day. His ideal weight is 75 pounds I am gonna guess. He is 72 or so now probably. I weighed him last Thursday.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Beamer is one and weighs 66 lbs and is active. He gets 4 cups a day but I just watch him and make sure he's not gaining weight. That food is rich...Libby gained weight very quickly on it, so she gets 2 cups a day with greenbeans. She now weighs about 50-55 lbs.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's kind of a side pic of Cooper. Does he look OK? I know it's kind of hard to tell from a pic. Especially with him because his hair is wavy and doesn't lay down! I just don't want him to get fat. My Jake was really overweight in his last couple of years. His hip dysplasia made him so inactive that he couldn't burn any weight off. And he wasn't overfed at all. The weight in turn made his hips worse. A vicious cycle it was.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I wish I had that wavy coat to cover up my fat!!! He looks great! Doesn't look fat at all.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He looks perfect to me


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

What a looker! He is gorgeous! I like your flooring, too!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have noticed the same thing with Brady who will be a year in a couple weeks. He is on Canidae and I give him about 3 cups a day, and he rarely eats half of it. But - we have been doing a lot of training, so he has been getting a lot of treats (hot dogs, cheese, roast beef, liver treats, etc.) and he is always trying to steal food from the kids. He is now on the lean side, I need to get him weighed at the vets, actually I think he is now probably just right. There was a time when he was probably too chunky.

I did just start putting "Missing Link" on his food this weekend, and he will eat that right up.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

From the pictures,yr pup is in great health and I woulodn't change what yr feeding him!. I would say that,for him,2 cups,twice a day,sound perfect!.I wouldn't give him,less food!.
I feed my golden who is 8yrs old,2 1/2 cups of food of innova evo(high in fat and proteins) or 3 cups of canidae ASL.She weighs 62pds which is perfect!.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

It all depends on the dog, the time of year, and their activity level. Don't let him get any heavier. He's where he should be. If he stops eating all his food, follow his lead and cut back.

Ours eat more depending on the factors above. I always, however, have two that seem to balloon up for no reason whatsoever. I swear they gain by breathing. Then I get their weight right again, and it's someone else. 

Right now it's Lucy and Addie who are overweight. Last year it was Baby and DD...and Ray. Those three are perfect now.....the other two need some adjustment. Ugh.

An adult male Golden with moderate activity levels will probably only eat about 3 cups per day, and you might even have to back it down during low activity times, like a hot summer, or a frigid winter.

Right now, he's still growing, but his growing up is almost finished. He's got a few more months of "up" however. By 8-9 mos. his "up" will be over. Then you really have to watch it. Oh...and neutering will affect weight also.

And......I'm referring to Canidae here. Same thing you're feeding. ALS


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It REALLY depends on the dog. I feed the Canidae ALS, Robbie gets 1.5 cups a day and he has a solid covering over his ribs, I really would like him to lose 5 pounds. I don't want to cut him back to just 1 cup a day though because he'll be hungry, I was considering switching him to the Canidae Lite. Lilah gets 3 cups a day and she looks like a race horse, not thin but no extra pounds on her.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I think my problem is I need to buy a smaller bowl. To me it looks like I am not feeding Brady enough, but it sounds like he is right on target.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

What is Canidae? Where do you buy this? I buy all my food from Walmart seeing its the closest store to me (which is actually almost an hour away  ) Is it expensive?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Canidae ALS (all life stages) is a premium dog food, that can only be bought at specific pet stores or on-line. It is all natural, human grade. It is expensive, but probably cheaper in the long run because they do not eat as much of it.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Everyone is telling me about it... i just started a thread because my 85LB 1 Yr old is eating about 6 cups of purina puppy a day. The vet said he was in great shape for his stature and told me to "Keep up the good work" but this is a small time vet, and if it aint dying, shes kinda in the dark.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> What is Canidae? Where do you buy this? I buy all my food from Walmart seeing its the closest store to me (which is actually almost an hour away  ) Is it expensive?


I actually don't pay more for it than alot of the brands I see at PetsMart, some of those are even *more* expensive than what I pay for the Canidae. I found it at a pet supply store not too far from where I live. I pay about $35 for a 40 lb. bag. This food has no fillers so you can actually feed less of it than cheaper food that contains alot of fillers so this evens out the price you pay per bag. If you are interested you can check out Canidae's website and find a place that you could buy the food from and have it shipped to you.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

This is a great idea! Thank you for the info


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Both my girls are on Canidae ALS. Lucy weighs 55 pounds and gets 2 cups per day. Desi weighs 67 pounds and gets 2 and 1/4 cups per day. Any more than that and they gain weight. Desi has bilateral hip dysplasia and I keep her very lean. I split their food into 2 feedings - morning and night.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

I actually feed my dogs Solid Gold which is suppose to be one of the best I understand. My dogs only get about 1 1/2 cups a day and I have golden and labrador. I dont even think my golden eats a full cup but she is also overweight. She has lost 12 lbs so far.

Kim


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Canidae is high in K cals (calories) per cup, so you have to be careful about the amount fed or they will gain weight on it if they're not active enough to burn those calories.

Canidae is the best thing that ever happened to our dogs.

It's true, the cost balances out because you feed less than grocery store brands. An 85 lb 1 year old should be eating about 3 cups of Canidae per day. If he's a little hungry at first because going from 6 cups a day to 3 will be a shock to his tummy (and brain :lol......add frozen green beans or canned pumpkin (not pie mix, just plain pumpkin) for fiber. It makes them feel fuller.

Plus, when you switch from a food like Puppy Chow to Canidae, you'll end up with a healthier dog overall, and will more than likely see the vet less.

Do remember one thing. You're getting rid of corn, wheat and soy when you feed Canidae. That's one reason people feed a super premium food. Those three foods are what many dogs are allergic to. The allergies cause skin, ear, coat, digestive problems.

So....if you stop feeding those things in the food, also don't feed them in treats....not even human table scraps.


----------

